# Nonexistant Personality Disorder



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

Is this just an accidental wrong word or is there really a Bipolar Personality disorder? I'm thinking the former so bringing it to your attention:goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

It's a typo. Man, you are really on a typo hunt today, aren't you?


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

:teehee: Well yeah of course, it's Tuesday.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

And, in my defense, that post was more than 5 years ago.


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

It took you FIVE years to get around to correcting that?! Wow, you really are a busy guy!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

No... it took me a couple of minutes to correct it... it took YOU five years to find it.


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

Well I guess five years isn't to bad to be looking and finding something that doesn't exist. :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*



STP said:


> Well I guess five years isn't to bad to be looking and finding something that doesn't exist. :teehee:



and in your defence STP, you were not a member here Five years ago


----------



## Daniel (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

That's no excuse


----------



## Andy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

Even not being a member, I still would have found the non existing disorder, which in comparison to a couple minutes of correcting is simply amazing. :notworthy: "Oh no please get up."


----------



## Melon Collie (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Borderline Personality Disorder frequently misdiagnosed*

Is there a disorder called "non existing disorder"?  Where can I find it?:lol:

ps - I know we're not supposed to self-diagnose but by the sounds of it I really think I'm a Border Collie!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2010)

Thread split from http://forum.psychlinks.ca/borderli...onality-disorder-frequently-misdiagnosed.html


----------



## wheelchairdemon (Jun 13, 2010)

If you read the DSM-IV manual, no. If you get a doctor, who is not thinking when he labels you, yes.  To be honest, I have very little faith in the system after reading up on the 7 mental illness diagnoses I was being stuck with (some I didn't know they had labelled me with until after I got my medical file).  Oh yeah, I was also listed as having dementia and as being on medication I have never heard of.


----------



## SilentNinja (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL at this thread!!! First time ive laughed in weeks!  :lol: i mean at the first few posts


----------

